# Internet Coaching?



## ezekiel2517 (Aug 15, 2014)

I've had some experience with internet coaching when I was training for triathlons. My coach was using the TrainingPeaks to assign workouts, keep track of everything, etc. I was wondering if there are any internet coaching services that specialize in spec-ops preparation. I have been following the NSW PTG and currently have competitive scores but having a coach is really the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 15, 2014)

With all the sites that cater specifically to what you're trying to achieve, why is having a coach they only way to go in your opinion?  
Also, BUD/S is not going anywhere anytime soon.  You should be enjoying doing high school stuff.


----------



## ezekiel2517 (Aug 16, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> With all the sites that cater specifically to what you're trying to achieve, why is having a coach they only way to go in your opinion?
> Also, BUD/S is not going anywhere anytime soon.  You should be enjoying doing high school stuff.


I don't think it is the only way to go. PTG have gotten me some awesome results. I went from not meeting the minimums to competitive scores by following the PTG. Now I'm looking forward to achieve elite level performance. In order for me to achieve elite level performance, I need to train like the elites. Having a right coach can really take your training to the next level. He/she can design a program that is specifically tailored to you and your goals. Many of the pre-made programs out there are great but it is not specific to me or anyone else. I don't know the best way to design a program that is specific to me. I just don't have enough knowledge in this topic (science of performance) to do that. I can still follow the PTG and get results from it (which I will if I don't find a right coach) but I will get greater results if I hire a coach.


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2014)

ezekiel2517 said:


> Now I'm looking forward to achieve elite level performance. In order for me to achieve elite level performance, I need to train like the elites.


 
I'm not a workout guru, but a piece of advice: Stop sounding like an ad for bodybuilder.com or whatever. As soon as you start talking about "elite level performance" people will shut down. Talk about gains or improving yourself or whatever, but don't sound like a bloody protein powder ad; most people won't take you seriously.

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 16, 2014)

Then I guess it comes down to: programming made up by someone who tailors it specifically to you Vs. programming made up by guys who know what it takes to make it through a SOF selection pipeline.  
As has been discussed ad nauseum, guys have been crushing pipelines long before MA, TFB, SOFWOD, et al ever came along.  At the end of the day it's about the size of the balls in your shorts, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## digrar (Aug 16, 2014)

All the training in the world is for naught if the ten cent connection between your ears blows at the first sign of adversity. Selections are designed to break everyone physically very rapidly, so they can then look at the real person when at the end of his tether. Being _elite_ at PT is not going to help you here.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 17, 2014)

digrar said:


> All the training in the world is for naught if the ten cent connection between your ears blows at the first sign of adversity. Selections are designed to break everyone physically very rapidly, so they can then look at the real person when at the end of his tether. Being _elite_ at PT is not going to help you here.


Yeah, well said here. 

That being said, there are tons of great coaches out there in a ton of different disciplines (Oly, strength, @fit, etc) that are worth your time/money. 

You just need to realize your place in life (young with time) and realize that if you think being an elite athlete is the way to pass selection, you're missed the point. If you really like working out and want professional assistance doing so, there are a hundreds of options. Outside of that? I'd work on my education and social interaction skills. For a start.


----------

